# Petplan insurace.



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello, we have just got a 9 week old baby lop. I wondered if anyone could please tell me roughly how much rabbit insurance is a month with Petplan? Many thanks.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## youthnovels (Jan 16, 2011)

It tends to be between £9 and £13 I think roughly but you need to check the exclusions quite carefully. 

[email protected] do a slightly cheaper one that tends to be around £8/bunny. You can check on their website and get a no obligation quote, for both companies. Maybe try that?


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply. I don't think the Pets at home one is covered for life like the Petplan one though. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got quotes for mine a few months ago and it came up as being about £15 each I think


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmmmm, think I might just put a bit of money away each month instead, that's almost what my cats are each!


----------

